#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-05-31
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<manusheel> Is this a good time to talk?
<lfaraone> manusheel: today's Memorial Day in the USA (ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memorial_Day), and I'm on my way out on a walk. What's up?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Luke, let us talk sometime soon. I did have a meeting with Ian in Boston, and we made some plans for the coming weeks.
<manusheel> lfaraone: I also read your e-mail. Sorry, I have been traveling since last week.
<lfaraone> manusheel: No worries, I understand.
<manusheel> lfaraone: The link to http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0ARHzhQAGOPDfYWpkbmI3cWNweHgzXzI0MjRqc3NqdmRx does not seem to work.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you.
<lfaraone> manusheel: try http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ARHzhQAGOPDfYWpkbmI3cWNweHgzXzI0MjRqc3NqdmRx&hl=en
<manusheel> lfaraone: Can you give me access to the document?
<manusheel> Not able to access it.
<lfaraone> manusheel: mausheel.gupta at gmail dot com?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thanks. Unfortunately, the screenshots are not getting displayed.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Okay. You should be able to see the images at the previously posted http://docs.google.com/Doc* link.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Not yet. But, when I save the document, I am able to see it.
<manusheel> Thank you.
<lfaraone> manusheel: a minor source of confusion for me was at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/583950 , where David said "Do you know how to fix this?  It is very minor and chirag can fix it in a couple of minutes by removing activities as a dependency.". I wasn't sure whether he wanted me to make the change myself or just to describe the steps. I did the latter, which you can see in the bug report.
 * lfaraone will be right back, going on a brief walk.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thanks for describing the steps. Chirag will start working on this issue starting Wednesday.
<manusheel> lfaraone: I am traveling back home. Will talk to you soon.
<lfaraone> manusheel: okay.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-06-02
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Luke, is this a good time to talk?
<lfaraone> manusheel: hi.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Did Chirag have a chance to look at that bug?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sugar on Ubuntu seems to be broken. Wish to ask you whether you were you able to find key issues while testing?
<lfaraone> manusheel: Yes, I reported the bug I listed previously.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Chirag will start working on that bug on Friday.
<manusheel> He has been on leave since yesterday.
<lfaraone> manusheel: moreover, sugar currently does not start due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/571211
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you for reporting this issue. Is there some developer working on it?
<lfaraone> manusheel: I'm looking in to it right now.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. I'll send you an e-mail from one of our developers.
<manusheel> He has some questions for you.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Just forwarded the memo.
<manusheel> lfaraone: We'll talk soon. have a wonderful day.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-06-03
<meeting> * Ignacio-es has joined
<meeting> <Ignacio-es> Hello!
<Ignacio> Hi!
